# Dark Lord's Haunt audio SFX



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Starting on my party for 2013 and we will be doing Twisted Fairytales. And a circus theme in 2014. Can you include me on your list of spooky sounds downloads, please? I PM'ed you also. Thanks for sharing. Bettyboop


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

BOO -

Hello all, I have been busy for the last few years & not on here as much as in the past but I do still pop in here & get pm's from members needing audio for they haunts. Audio takes it to a next level & I know many of us have a hard time looking for the right stuff for our prop or background haunt audio  & I have always done my best to help members here best I can with pre recordings & when time permitted simple custom. 
Many of ye old timers here know me ( sorry...lol ) & we always have new members joining our lil family ( & you know you can never leave....... ) that are looking for audio & I've been getting requests from. 
So for any of the ol zombies here & especially the newer rotting souls recently trapped,er I mean joining here , I am just popping in here to say howdy & if your looking for anything from general background to specific prop audio, PM me & i'll see what I can do or already have. Haunt themes audio for ( most requested ) CarnEvil & Zombie, to haunted nursery, jungles, hillbilly, cornfield, cemetery, witches, just darn near anything !! ( pretty large SFX library.....lol )

Best to PM me in case I don't see your post.

Hoping all are in to high gear prepping for the big nite !!


Happy twisted hauntings 

-DL-

PS - souls not required for payment, just your sense of humor


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a few I created & uploaded for anyone to use a few years back & thought I would bring it back to life, you should be able to download them, if not PM me & I can send you them & I'll have to reset / reload them.

https://soundcloud.com/dark-lord4?a...ion_raw}/value:{revenue}/app_name:{app_name}]


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

Mangled link?


----------



## alexmercer (Oct 26, 2017)

This is actually pretty nice.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

David_AVD said:


> Mangled link?



Yep, have some damage control to do there,,,,,,sigh.......

I am around tomorrow on the 31st for any last minute audio request needs for pre recorded audio I have that covers peeeertty much most haunt themes, general mood setting background, particular scene or for a prop. I will be monitoring requests from pm's I get here to my cell & pop in here a few times in case I missed one, I'll be around from 8am - 3 pm (pacific time) after that I'll be unavailable.

Hope everyone is ready & has a great & safe Happy Halloween !

DL


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool, I can preview them now. No download button unfortunately.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

David_AVD said:


> Cool, I can preview them now. No download button unfortunately.


Hi David, good you can now preview, there's something screwy with the site, pm me which one(s) you want & I'll send you a private link to download.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello all, hope your prop builds & plans to terrorize the neighborhood are going according to plans & the weather holds well. Just popping on here to fill some PMed audio request needs. I have been swamped this year with reg work & very little time for custom audio mixes, but if yo u need audio for a prop scene or general ambiance PM me what your looking for as I should have something. Unable to do any custom mixes but have all kinds of premixed, custom mixed, reg collection, etc that I should have to help.
I'm not on here much right now but I get PM's notifications direct to my Cell so I can pop on here & jump on my main pc & see what I can do for ya all. 

best of screams, safe & happy Hauntings, 

DL


----------

